# I need tougher soft plastics



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going on holidays for weeks to the coast and i would like to try demersal soft plastic fishing. I was going to get some squidgie flickbaits but when i put the sp's down the tails get taken off. Is there any soft plastics that are tougher and what size should i use.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Z-Man has been my favorite for some time now. Any other plastic usually gets nipped apart.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

CanuckChubbs said:


> Z-Man has been my favorite for some time now. Any other plastic usually gets nipped apart.


Gotta agree with that!

Jimbo


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

z-man "_ten times tougher_"

it's NOT just marketing...


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep.... Z Man

think we have a winner


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks all, i might go buy some zmans. Good idea penno might do that.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

In the spot that I had probs with pufferfish nipping off the tails, switching to the z-mans solved the prob. Stinger hooks might have meant that I just caught puffers  Would rather donut!


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

What about leather jackets.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The spot I was having trouble with puffers is just inside the river mouth, no leatherjackets there, just bloody puffers, but the z-man plastics sure made a difference to the number of lost tails - just a few nicks in the tails which still worked fine compared to no tail at all.
Try them, no real price difference to the squidgies


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Snap Backs used to be toughest thing round, virtually indestructible. Not sure if they are still around. 
Sounds like Z Man do similar.

I found Snap Backs couldn't be mixed in with other plastics, acid like chemical reaction used to eat in to them.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Went to bcf today and got some 7" zman jerk shadz.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Snap Backs used to be toughest thing round, virtually indestructible. Not sure if they are still around.
> Sounds like Z Man do similar.
> 
> I found Snap Backs couldn't be mixed in with other plastics, acid like chemical reaction used to eat in to them.


http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=874

I have some I found in a bargain bin somewhere. 2 inch curl tails. There's like 30 grubs in the packet.

That's pretty much a life time supply. I destroyed one with a pair of scissors and even that took a few goes.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's some more

http://www.gotyatackle.com/store/category.asp?ID=306

I'll take a photo of the packet mine are in. God they must be old.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

The Z mans sound great! They are on my 'to buy' list now


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave73 said:


> Snap Backs used to be toughest thing round, virtually indestructible. Not sure if they are still around.
> Sounds like Z Man do similar.
> 
> I found Snap Backs couldn't be mixed in with other plastics, acid like chemical reaction used to eat in to them.


Snapbacks, Z-man and Strike King 3X are all made from the same material
It's an extruded thermoplastic rather than a heat induced stable emulsion that the "normal" SPs are
It's noted to be stronger in cleavage tests, and swell as stretch, expansion and compresson tests, though harder to shape

Megabass Vios is made from a very similar but proprietary material

More discussion here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61388&hilit=vios#p645465


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Dave73 said:


> Snap Backs used to be toughest thing round, virtually indestructible. Not sure if they are still around.
> Sounds like Z Man do similar.
> 
> I found Snap Backs couldn't be mixed in with other plastics, acid like chemical reaction used to eat in to them.


Yeah, I've had the same problem with z man. I melted a load by putting them in a box with my squiddies.


----------

